# sour slut



## greenfriend (Aug 4, 2009)

While getin clones this morning i picked the july issue of west coast cannabis which featured a new strain by Subcool.  Sour Slut is (ECSD x killer queen). killer queen is just the 'new' name for Space Queen which he crosses with just about everything. he used jacks cleaner and purple erkel crossed with space queen to produce his jack the ripper and querkle strains.

anyways heres a quote.  "He said its a cross of Space Queen and East Coast Sour Diesel.  Great flavor.  Good effects.  The only problem is it tends to go all hermaphrodite if you let it go too long.  Still, some people take the risk because they love the flavor so much."

First why would anyone market a strain that might turn hermie? and since when did 'flavor' become the primary indicator of good weed?  i sure know i wouldnt risk growing it, might seed an entire crop. what was Subcool thinking?


----------



## meds4me (Aug 4, 2009)

MONEY ! / Next SUCKAH !


----------

